# Feeding....



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

well.....i've finally gotten my 2.5 inch compressus/rhom to eat shrimp!!

but thats all he heats.....tried feeding talipia but doesnt seem to nip at it.....the only time he eats is at night when everything is pitch dark. i have a power head in there to circulate the water. but other than that i dono...

anything i should be doing? doesnt seem like hes eatein enough =\


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Starve him out...an entire week...Then when you drop the food in...watch him destroy it.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Starve him out...an entire week...Then when you drop the food in...watch him destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will that be ok considering that he's only 2.5 inches???


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Starve him out...an entire week...Then when you drop the food in...watch him destroy it.
> ...


Sorry my friend, I missed that...But I think at the most, 2 days would be fine...he's not gonna die...for not eating for a few days...Once he's seriously starving...He'll eat for sure.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


shweet.....hes still sooo shy since i put 2 mollies in there and when i walked out and came back in, i saw 2 heads on the gravel floor...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > theanimedude said:
> ...


There you go...already a killer.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


lol i guess....but it would be nice if he didnt fear me....welpz...2 days of starvation and then pop a peice of talipia in ....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Or if you really don't want to starve him like that...you can try this...

Everyday...around the same time...drop your food in...And stand right there and wait 5-10 minutes...If he doesn't eat it...Then take out the food...Keep repeating this...everyday...same time...Eventually he's gonna get used to this routine...and he's gonna come out and get that food...He'll understand that he only has those precious minutes to eat...

Make sure you always stand right there...He's gonna get used to you and eat...Trust me.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Or if you really don't want to starve him like that...you can try this...
> 
> Everyday...around the same time...drop your food in...And stand right there and wait 5-10 minutes...If he doesn't eat it...Then take out the food...Keep repeating this...everyday...same time...Eventually he's gonna get used to this routine...and he's gonna come out and get that food...He'll understand that he only has those precious minutes to eat...
> 
> ...


will do!







thanks!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Or if you really don't want to starve him like that...you can try this...
> 
> Everyday...around the same time...drop your food in...And stand right there and wait 5-10 minutes...If he doesn't eat it...Then take out the food...Keep repeating this...everyday...same time...Eventually he's gonna get used to this routine...and he's gonna come out and get that food...He'll understand that he only has those precious minutes to eat...
> 
> ...


good conditioning stragety


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i agree.....i shouldnt worry about starving him huh......will they ever starve themselves to death?!?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> i agree.....i shouldnt worry about starving him huh......will they ever starve themselves to death?!?
> [snapback]1151093[/snapback]​


Not really, but I don't know how long I would want to go without a fish that small not eating. There a difference between a 6" rhom and a 2.5" rhom.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > i agree.....i shouldnt worry about starving him huh......will they ever starve themselves to death?!?
> ...


yea i know....trying to figure out how to feed that lil guy....he nips on the shrimp for a bit but hes too small to eat the whole thing so i'm really wasting shirmp, i tie it to a string so i can reel it in whenever its done for and gonna rot.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> yea i know....trying to figure out how to feed that lil guy....he nips on the shrimp for a bit but hes too small to eat the whole thing so i'm really wasting shirmp, i tie it to a string so i can reel it in whenever its done for and gonna rot.
> [snapback]1151225[/snapback]​


Put food in for him, turn off all the lights, and leave the room for 15 minutes.

Be careful using the fishing line method. My rhom actually ate part of the line one time, and it took him forever to pass it. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > yea i know....trying to figure out how to feed that lil guy....he nips on the shrimp for a bit but hes too small to eat the whole thing so i'm really wasting shirmp, i tie it to a string so i can reel it in whenever its done for and gonna rot.
> ...


damn that is weird!!! i used cotton string, the one u use for the turkey or chicken. i guess its ok since its bio degradable...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hello, i have 2 questions on my mind right now i was wondering if i could get a little help... first of all my piranha (RBP 5" to 5.5") will eat anything in the tank right away for example take a nip at my sisters finger, now she know not to drop her bracelet in there and and piss my py piranha, Bruce, off... back to my questions. How would u feed smelt to a piranha is there a way to or do u just drop it in cause i have alot in my frezer and second if i am to feed shrimp wat kind, how big and do i leave thier shells on or not?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

rocker said:


> hello, i have 2 questions on my mind right now i was wondering if i could get a little help... first of all my piranha (RBP 5" to 5.5") will eat anything in the tank right away for example take a nip at my sisters finger, now she know not to drop her bracelet in there and and piss my py piranha, Bruce, off... back to my questions. How would u feed smelt to a piranha is there a way to or do u just drop it in cause i have alot in my frezer and second if i am to feed shrimp wat kind, how big and do i leave thier shells on or not?
> [snapback]1154268[/snapback]​


hello and









maybe create a new topic next time, better for getting response









feed uncooked schrimp with the shell (the shell will help to bring out the red color)
the smelt you can just throw it in. only need to make sure it gets eaten and don't leave leftovers for too long (not longer than 1h)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks so mcuch this really helps. dont wrry ill be sure to do a new topic nextime, thanks








im srry to ask another question but like wat type of shrimp do i get like ordinary grocery store pacific shrimp or is there somehting else?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

ordinary schrimp should be fine, just make sure it's raw and has no preservatives


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

boontje said:


> ordinary schrimp should be fine, just make sure it's raw and has no preservatives
> [snapback]1154415[/snapback]​


thanks im gonna try this diet soon srry for all those questions u are my savior


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> boontje said:
> 
> 
> > ordinary schrimp should be fine, just make sure it's raw and has no preservatives
> ...


feed them anything thts white flesh....salmon will kinda dirty the water, shrimp too alil but u can keep it in there longer but he probably eats it all. RBP's love talipia, in my experience.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > boontje said:
> ...


thanks i migt try that soon im tyring to give it a variety i stop giving it feders cause i heard about diseases and such so right now its no worms but worms are almost gone so il move to some others. i might try talapia cause well my family eats talipia u know how flips are so thanks for your help


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

rocker said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


yes, that's the most important: variation
what feeders do you give?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

boontje said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > theanimedude said:
> ...


i put it on rosy reds for about a month but i switched up the diet a couple weeks ago (im kinda a noob). o and wat do u recomend doing if your going for a trip like 5 days or so cause im going out of Canada and going to the good US of A (virginia beach) do i put a couple feeders in the tank or plump them up and dont feed them for a while?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

hmm, rosy reds are indeed not the best (do a search for thiaminase). good idea to stop feeding it

i wouldn't put any feeders in, certainly not when you will be away for 5 days, because if they kill one of the feeders but don't eat it, it will start to rot and cause your amonia level to go up and kill all your fish.

I think 5" fish (redbellies?) can do 5 days without food,but i would try to have somebody else feed them for you if possible


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

boontje said:


> hmm, rosy reds are indeed not the best (do a search for thiaminase). good idea to stop feeding it
> 
> i wouldn't put any feeders in, certainly not when you will be away for 5 days, because if they kill one of the feeders but don't eat it, it will start to rot and cause your amonia level to go up and kill all your fish.
> 
> ...


o ok appreciate your help thanks alot


----------

